# New Setup



## dcCichlids (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm in the process of getting 150 gal SW, I want to know about how much it will cost to maintain the the system. I not sure between aggresive or reef, I currently have a African Assorted cichlid tank 46 gal
:fish::withstup:


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

research, research, research.

FOWLR or Reef?

You will need a sump for it too, probably a 40G or so. A filter, protein skimmer, live rock, live sand, for a tank that size, probably 2 filters, a fuge.

SW is a lot more expensive than freshwater. It can easily cost you at least a thousand.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

well if its a fish only aggressive tank... you can bet on around $30-50 per month on maintenance including: energy costs, making saltwater for water changes, feeding the fish, etc.

if its a reef tank... $50-100 per month on maintenance including: energy costs, making saltwater for water changes, feeding fish, maintaining equipment, etc


----------

